# Motorola + Linux

## nelchael

Mozliwe jest podlaczenie telefonu Motoroli (E365) do komputera (USB) i np. zgrywanie zdjec - teraz... do kabelka dodaja soft, ale pod Ulubiony System (TM)... ktos wie jak jest z tym pod Linuksem?

PS. Wiem, ze dla Nokii sa dostepne programy (gnokii, czy jakos tak)  :Wink: 

----------

## cichy

Nie mam tego telefonu (ani zadnej innej motoroli) ale wiekszosc nowszych telefonow obsluguje protokol obex.

Zainteresuj sie tym:

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -s obex

Searching...

[ Results for search key : obex ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  dev-libs/openobex

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 206 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/openobex

      Description: An implementation of the OBEX protocol used for transferring data to mobile devices

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  net-wireless/obexftp

      Latest version available: 0.10.7

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of downloaded files: 369 kB

      Homepage:    http://triq.net/obex

      Description: File transfer over OBEX for mobile phones

      License:     GPL-2

```

Ale ostrzegam: obsluga np. obexftp nie jest zbyt przyjemna. Przyznaje ze z radoscia przestalem tego uzywac, jak kupilem kabel i zaczal mi dzialac siefs (mam siemensa c65 - na irdzie nie chcialo dzialac).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

Jutro jak jupie kabel to sprawdze i opisze rezultaty  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jutro jak jupie kabel to sprawdze i opisze rezultaty 

 

Sorry, przeoczylem fakt, ze piszesz o kablu usb. Nie mam pojecia czy na Linuksie obex przez USB jest wspierany. W dokumentacji jest mowa tylko o niektorych kablach serial, IrDA i Bluetooth. No ale z kolei na usb moze uda sie zamontowac telefon jako Mass Storage. Dzisiaj sprawdzalem u siebie no i na moim kablu serial obexftp nie dzialal (jakos do tej pory tego nie sprawdzalem bo jak wspomnialem na kablu dziala siefs, na irdzie dzialal bez problemow). Tak wiec na wszelki wypadek w sklepie zapytaj sie czy jest jakas mozliwosc zwrotu kabla lub jego wymiany na np. IrDA. Zreszta, masz laptopa; on powinien miec IrDA, moze najpierw na tym sprawdz (no chyba ze telefon nie ma takiego ustrojstwa).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

ja mam zamiar na dniach kupić do mojego Siemensa kabel USB i miałem zamiar jako Mass Storage podłączyć go i mam nadzieję że pójdzie wszystko OK. Musze jakiś infirmacji poszukać

----------

## keman

Ja swojej V600 też nie potrafiłem ustawić na Linuskie, musiałem użyć vmware+xp, ale jeśli coś by Ci się udało Nealchel, napisz na  forum, bo zarówno E365, i E398 jak i wszystkie Vałki, podłącza się tym samym kablem...

Słyszałem że miał powstać p2kman na Linuksa, ale chyba nic z tego niewyszło...

I jeszcze tak OT, lepiej kup orginalny kabel motorola (w RR serwis kosztuje ok.30zł), te nieorginalne siadają po kilku miesiącach...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

> Ja swojej V600 też nie potrafiłem ustawić na Linuskie, musiałem użyć vmware+xp, ale jeśli coś by Ci się udało Nealchel, napisz na  forum, bo zarówno E365, i E398 jak i wszystkie Vałki, podłącza się tym samym kablem...

 

Jak nie bedzie softu to postaram sie napisac - troche sie na tym znam  :Wink: 

----------

## ukl

Jako takiego do wgrywania czegokolwiek to nie widzialem.. a mam Motkę  :Smile:  Do smsów i podstawowych rzeczy nadaje sie 

```
*  kde-misc/kmobiletools

      Latest version available: 0.4.3.1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.3.1

      Size of downloaded files: 521 kB

      Homepage:    http://kmobiletools.berlios.de/

      Description: KMobiletools is a KDE-based application that allows to control mobile phones with your PC.

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## keman

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Jako takiego do wgrywania czegokolwiek to nie widzialem.. a mam Motkę  Do smsów i podstawowych rzeczy nadaje sie 
> 
> ```
> *  kde-misc/kmobiletools
> 
> ...

 

Czytałem, ale wymaga to kde, i możliwości też niewielki.

Dobrze, jak było by coś jak p2kman z windowsa... W nealchel-u nadzieja  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Zwierzak

Ostatno się tym interesowałem i powiem że istniej podobno taki manager dla linuksa zwiacy sie moto4lin i na nim dziala kilka komurek wlasnie przez kabelek usb

----------

## keman

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Ostatno się tym interesowałem i powiem że istniej podobno taki manager dla linuksa zwiacy sie moto4lin i na nim dziala kilka komurek wlasnie przez kabelek usb

 

Z tego co dotychczas znalazłem na jego temat, to bardzo podobne do p2kman-a, czyli swietnie.

Problem tylko, ze to też chyba jest dla KDE :/...

----------

## nelchael

http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/ cytat:

 *Quote:*   

> Supported phone models
> 
> # C350L (C350 is not supported yet)
> 
> # C380
> ...

 

Czyli dla mnie (E365) nic z tego pakietu.

----------

## keman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/ cytat:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Supported phone models
> 
> # C350L (C350 is not supported yet)
> ...

 

Dziwne że niema tam żadnych Exxx, różnice miedzy Exxx a Cxxx czy Vxxx są naprawde niewielkie...

Pewnie support dla E zostanie wkrótce dodany...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

Ok, pierwsze wrazenia: urzadzonko po podlaczeniu do komputera:

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
```

teraz... lsusb:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ lsusb 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

A wiec widziane jest jako Prolific Technology PL2303... Aktualnie kompiluje jadro z obsluga tych urzadzen (dokladnie 2302!!). Narazie nie jest zle  :Wink: 

PS. obexftp i openobex nie obsluguja nic Motoroli.

----------

## cichy

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
> 
> .

 

Narazie widziana jest tylko przejsciowka usb/serial (pl2303).

Po zainstalowaniu sterow do tego czegos powinienes otrzymac dodatkowy port serial np. ttyUSB0.

Sprobuj odwolywac sie do tego portu w parametrach obexftp.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
> 
> . 
> ...

 

Wiem - napisalem, ze mam ten port  :Smile: 

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Sprobuj odwolywac sie do tego portu w parametrach obexftp.

 

```
nelchael ~ # obexftp --tty /dev/tts/USB0 --info --verbose

Custom transport set to 'Siemens/Ericsson'

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect
```

obexftp dziala z:

 *man obexftp wrote:*   

> The software is tailored for Siemens mobiles like the S45/ME45. Ericsson phones are tested and supported too. Tell me if something goes / goes wrong using different mobiles.

 

----------

## cichy

Sorry, zle Cie zrozumialem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

Wyslalem maila do Motoroli o podanie specyfikacji protokolu - ciekawy jestem co odpisza.

----------

## keman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Wyslalem maila do Motoroli o podanie specyfikacji protokolu - ciekawy jestem co odpisza.

 

[OT]Mam nadzieje że się poprawili, jak kiedyś, gdy miałem V300 pytałem ich, jaką najnowszą wersje softu maja w serwisie, otrzymałem dośc zabawna odpowiedź  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Wyslalem maila do Motoroli o podanie specyfikacji protokolu - ciekawy jestem co odpisza.

 

khm, nie chcę być czarnym prorokiem ale pewnie napiszą że nie mogą, zasłaniając się tajemnicami firmy  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Wyslalem maila do Motoroli o podanie specyfikacji protokolu - ciekawy jestem co odpisza. 
> 
> khm, nie chcę być czarnym prorokiem ale pewnie napiszą że nie mogą, zasłaniając się tajemnicami firmy 

 

Sytuacja podobna jak z Platnikiem  :Neutral: 

PS. protokol mozna rozpracowac (Reverse Eengineering), samego programu pod Windows juz nie. Wiec jak ktos ma pomysl jak przechwycic komunikacje pomiedzy programem a portem USB to chetnie go poznam.

----------

## ziemia

Witam

Zna może ktoś sposób na połączenie motoroli e365 z Linuksem (zgrywanie fotek, edycja książki itp), znalazłem: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page, ale niestety nie obsługuje tego modelu  :Sad: 

EDIT:

Troszkę trudu: WINE + Programik spod windowsa i działa  :Smile:  tymczasowo może być, lecz wolał bym coś pod Linuksa

-- Mod edit --

Złączenie wątku "motorola e365 i linux"

Skoro był już wątek o motoroli i linuksie to po co zakładać nowy a nie zadać pytanie tutaj?

Milu

----------

## Bako

motoroli e365 nie da sie podlaczyc bezposrednio pod linuksem (ze wzgledu na to, ze ta motka nie ma usb) - wiem, bo sam kiedys mialem ten telefon. Tego problemu nie ma z v'alkami oraz z seria c (sam mam c651 i "bezproblemowo"  :Wink:  dziala moto4lin - juz nie raz zgrywalem/wgrywalem zdjecia). Co prawda z aplikacjami java jest problem, ale da sie obslugiwac ksiazke telefoniczna, czy pliki typu mp3,jpg,gif.

Jedynie musialem troche z moto4lin pokombinowac (tj. program wykrywal aparat, ale nie chcial sie z nim polaczyc).

----------

## przemos

moze troche obok tematu ale jednak troche w temacie (e398)

http://www.matrax.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22915

http://www.opengl.ch/e398.html

----------

## nelchael

 *Bako wrote:*   

> motoroli e365 nie da sie podlaczyc bezposrednio pod linuksem (ze wzgledu na to, ze ta motka nie ma usb) - wiem, bo sam kiedys mialem ten telefon.

 

Hm... wiesz... mi sie udalo, mam komunikacje z telefonem z Linuksa, tylko nie znam protokolu.

----------

## Bako

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Bako wrote:*   motoroli e365 nie da sie podlaczyc bezposrednio pod linuksem (ze wzgledu na to, ze ta motka nie ma usb) - wiem, bo sam kiedys mialem ten telefon. 
> 
> Hm... wiesz... mi sie udalo, mam komunikacje z telefonem z Linuksa, tylko nie znam protokolu.

 

moze zle sie wyrazilem z tym "podlaczyc"  :Smile: . Jak sie interesowalem e365 to nie potrafilem zmusic systemu, by polubil moja motke  :Wink: .

ps. komunikacje nawiazales, ale chyba nic poza tym (tj.  nie mozesz odczytac informacji zawartych w telefonie) ?

----------

## nelchael

Juz tlumacze: udalo mi sie dogadac z telefonem komendami AT (czyli zrobic z niego modem). Jest jedno polecenie, ktore przestawia telefon w tryb transmisji danych i wlasnie na tym etapie stanalem - musialbym znac to polecenie i protokol komunikacji.

PS. Zwykly minicom dziala znakomicie  :Smile: 

----------

